# X-country trail needed



## Crackle (31 Aug 2008)

Anyone know a nice x-country trail of around 15/20 miles I can do: Peaks, Lakes, Yorkshire, North Wales way.

I don't mtn bike much and have a rigid mtn bike. I have done things like the Red Bull Trail in the past but I'm not a technical rider, so something adventurous but not testing.

Oh! and won't be doing it until October time.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (14 Nov 2008)

He just has. :?:


----------



## Peter (14 Nov 2008)

:?:


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2008)

Mr Phoebus said:


> He just has.



:?:


----------



## Mr Phoebus (14 Nov 2008)

Crackle said:


> :?:



I would see your GP first before going MTBing with hypertension like that.


----------

